
Free Project Idea: Website that evaluates quality of scientific research - nonzerosum
Why now: Advances in NLP may make this possible as of now.<p>Why care: Scientific research is highly influential in society. You could influence the influential with a project like this.<p>Challenges: Getting full text of papers to parse them. Is NLP good enough to parse the important bits?<p>What might it look like:<p>Upload full-text (users would probably use sci-hub.ac) or input a link to free online full text, then it creates a permanent page on the site for that paper, with the quality ratings. This is also how it spreads - via SEO.<p>Other cool things:<p>Methods for grading evidence exist, see GRADE by cochrane. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;training.cochrane.org&#x2F;path&#x2F;grade-approach-evaluating-quality-evidence-pathway<p>It could indicate whether the study was pre-registered, whether it shows correlation or causation, whether the study shared all of its data, whether it has been reproduced successfully&#x2F;unsuccessfully. (Eventually, you could cluster results around topics&#x2F;hypotheses, e.g. stereotype threat, and show total and rolling avg quality and results of research on that topic, etc)<p>You could prevent people from falling victim to thinking small sample size means low quality research. Small sample sizes with large effect sizes can be high quality.<p>If you do this and need UI&#x2F;UX help, build it, and comment below. I&#x27;ll check back in a month or so.
======
web64
I think Iris.AI [1] already does some of this.

[1] [https://iris.ai/](https://iris.ai/)

